# WHEN IS best time grouper PC party boats  ?



## turkeyman55 (Feb 3, 2017)

best time grouper PC party boats  April or may or moon chart time pc  thank you  ?  WHEN


----------



## turkeyman55 (Mar 29, 2017)

*fishing*

any ideas


----------



## nickel back (Mar 31, 2017)

April , May , June ....if it was me I would try to to go in early April

the pic you have posted,Im pretty sure is a  Atlantic goliath grouper


----------



## captbrian (Apr 3, 2017)

June.  Gags will open June 1 in federal waters.  Take the longest trip possible.


----------



## turkeyman55 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Fishing*

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 5, 2017)

It's almost always "yesterday", or "last week"...


----------



## jasper181 (Apr 12, 2017)

Depends, the summer is good but Ive fished both professionally and recreationally in Panama City for over 20 years and October is my single favorite month to fish period, the fish are closer and are usually chewing.


----------

